# 98966-98968 the non face to face non physician services for telephone calls.



## jaldrich (Sep 30, 2008)

I am trying to find a definition of "non physician providers."  Does that mean if our pediatrics dept had a triage dept that handles phone calls that the triage person could bill? What credentials are necessary to bill these codes? Anyone know?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 1, 2008)

jaldrich said:


> I am trying to find a definition of "non physician providers."  Does that mean if our pediatrics dept had a triage dept that handles phone calls that the triage person could bill? What credentials are necessary to bill these codes? Anyone know?



i dont know what credentials are necessary .... ours are MA's and/or RN's .... but for triage calls - the patient, well mom or dad, calls in after hours .. the phone call is directed to a triage nurse at our hospital .. each phone call is $12 or so billable to the patient .. the hospital bills the practice monthly for their services.

is that how you guys are set up?


----------



## Colliemom (Oct 2, 2008)

I am not sure, but I will say that we did try to bill those codes for our physicians and no one would pay.


----------

